# With the 44th pick, the Rockets select Malick Badiane



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I like this pick, I can't believe he was still on board at 44. 







> 2:30 p.m., University Illinois Chicago
> A few wrong turns get us to the gym after Badiane's workout has begun.
> 
> The difference in the atmosphere is palpable the minute we enter the room. Badiane is grunting and growling. His trainer, Eric Lichter, is putting him through a strenuous drill. Badiane is going full speed.
> ...


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Rockets Draft*

44) Malick Badiane (Senegal)

"Ford's Take: Nice pick in the second round. He's strong, athletic and runs the floor well. He's an agressive rebounder and shot blocker. He's very raw offensively. He'll spend another year or two overseas."

.........................................................................................................

Malick Badiane:


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you read before you post, you would have saw I allready had a tread about Malick Badiane

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39027&forumid=20


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Merged*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This was the man that I was hoping would fall to the Rockets, because he is what Eddie Griffin never was. Unfortunately I doubt he will play with us this year, the kid is very young and right now the Rocket's want to limit their youth. Hopefully he'll bulk up in his year overseas.

Another surprise, Carl English didn't get drafted... I really think the Rocket's should sign this guy in the FA market, he is a hot shooting prospect that we need.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

malick badiane is a steal in the second round
i see him being a more offensively and rebounding effective version of theo ratliff in a few years


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

From reading alot about Malick Badiane seems like a steal, athletic, strong, hungry, good potential. Hopefully that article I read about him on insider is true and not just too hype him up.

Malick Badiane FOR MVP Finals 2005!


----------

